# rosewood on kiln dried chamber,



## rosewood (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi folks,

The rosewood has been on the kiln dried chamber for 3 days,
i already made the wooden box for the shipments, from cutting the boards i have huge small pieces which can be useful for small projects such as small jewelry boxes, turnery,cutting boards with endgrain etc etc,
i wish the box is elastic as rubber so i can put those small pieces inside the box, i am willing to give them for free,its better than tobe come fire wood, is Mr, scrappy around? i am sure he can use them for his great small projects likes his woodworm and butterfly, i love his creatifity and innovative
so get ready as its will be in Denver ( Al Bibbero ) soon.

http://picasaweb.google.com/deniirawan66/LJsShipment?feat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/deniirawan66/TurningBlanks?feat=directlink

All the best,

Rosewood


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

I appreciate you sharing all these wonderful photos. Does rosewood change color over time, or will it retain the vibrant colors in your photos? I know many woods change when exposed to air and light.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

lots of rosewood


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Is the box in the 1st & 2nd pic a shipping crate? Can you estimate how many bfs it can accomodate?
If you are to ship direct to me in KL, Malaysia what is the total cost would be (ie the price I have to pay excluding import tax).
If possible I like to work it out with you.
Thanks!


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Man oh man… I can not wait to get that stuff in my shop !!!!!


----------



## rosewood (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,
If you do varnish it'll stay as it is but if you dont, the colour will hide under the top layer made by dust, but sandpapers will make the colour popup or just wipe it up with tung oil or coconut oil, just likes with my wooden house and furniture i polish it with coconut oil every 3 month, i never do varnish on my own things made from rosewood even it againts the sun light from 6 to 12 am everyday,

Yes its lots of rosewood a1Jim, and if you buy some, you are supporting my poor villagers in the area,

Its 2 CBM of wooden box Woodworm, i measure the inside box, its 1×1 x 2meter,
export tax is USD 1100 for 2 CBM, you know the wood price for LJs, not sure for the shipping cost, may estimation is USD 100 or 150,

Take it easy Don, its worth a wait, lol.

Cheers.

Rosewood.


----------



## bamasawduster (Jul 23, 2008)

How do we that responded wanting some arrange to get it from Denver. How is it parceled out?


----------



## rosewood (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi,
When wood is in Denver, i believe that our friend Bibb will take some photos and put on his web album including the demensions, so everyone can choose what they want,

Regards,

Rosewood,


----------



## bibb (Sep 24, 2008)

hey bama
got you covered. See my PM to you a little while ago. just let me know how much you want


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Rosewood,
I'm still around! I would love to get ahold of some of those small pieces. I have a couple of ideas on what to use them for.

Let me know what I have to do to get some shipped to me. More than willing to pay freight, Just kinda broke so can't buy as much as I would like.

Thanks for your nice comments. I get most of my inspiration from nature and this site. There have been an awfull lot of nice designs here lately. LOTS of beautifull projects.

Hope I can live up to your expectations.

Scrappy


----------



## rosewood (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Scrappy,
I would do my best for LJs, why ? this site made me feel likes home, i'll talk to Bibb in refer to small pcs,
and put them between the boards, meanwhile please talk to Bibb,

Regards,

Rosewood,








http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt233/DeniIrawan/DSCI1072.jpg


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

Rosewood and Bibb
This is such a cool application of the community aspect created by the members of Lumberjocks. Thank both so much for your efforts.

The wood looks great, and like others have posted I also am getting pumped up thinking of what I can create with my portion of the treasure.

I have also told Bibb that if the scheduling works out I will drive to Denver (about 250miles) and spend a day or 2 helping him sort and ship the wood to the different LJ members that have placed orders with him.

Thanks for keeping us informed.

ps…my local lumberyard is going to faint when I go in and ask them if they have any coconut oil finish.
Trev


----------



## rosewood (Apr 2, 2009)

LOl,,Trev,
you made me smille dude,,,
I am living in remote area and far from the city where things are easy to buy, coconut oil/cooking oil is the best oily stuff that easy around the area, sometimes the villagers ask me ; Boss why do you use coconut oil for polishing your house


> are you gonna cook your house


 well its work for it,
if you see the house and the table you will see the different, i didnt do polish on that table.

Rosewood,










http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt233/DeniIrawan/DSCI1435.jpg


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

Rosewood
Your house is beautiful!


----------



## bibb (Sep 24, 2008)

Trev, et.al,
Karma - it's what it's all about
Deni shares with us
.......We share with each other
.................Life is good 
...............................(even in this economy!)

Stay tuned for updates about the shipment


----------



## bibb (Sep 24, 2008)

Update Friday June 12
Here's the story, everything is lined up and ready to go. the lumber is in the box and has been fumigated. My import manager (I had to bring in a pro to help with all of the paperwork) has all of the documentation complete and we are scheduled for the boat that leaves Jakarta this coming Sunday.
We are having a bit of trouble with the customs broker in Jakarta, he says the lumber is over legal size but we are working on that.
If we do make the boat this Sunday it will mean that I get the shipment in Denver about July 15th. I think that we have a good shot at making that date.
I will send out a mass mailer once our ship has sailed (I've always wanted to be able to say that!).
Cheers and thanks for checking in.
Al


----------

